

Dear hackers, I pushed my "Hacker Top" program to github. - pkrumins
http://github.com/pkrumins/hacker-top

======
pkrumins
A few days ago I started pushing all the projects that I had done since 2007
to Git Hub and found this awesome program! I had already forgotten that I had
written it! Try it out and if you like it, please contribute! :)

Ps. I currently have pushed 12 projects and have 19 projects left. I am
pushing 1-2 works per day, because none of them have a good readme, and I have
to write it. If you are interested in my works, you can follow my github
profile.

------
jrockway
It would be nice if HN got a real API. I like to read HN from my phone, but
the table-based layout just doesn't work. Being able to write a "rich"
interface would be much nicer.

(Plus, it would be nice to get notifications about comment replies, etc.)

------
thingie
Could you fix file modes, please? readme.txt file almost certainly doesn't
need to be executable for anyone. (Just a minor issue.)

~~~
pkrumins
Oh? I didn't know it was getting excluded!

Update: oops, I misread "executable" for "excluded". You can ignore the rest
of this thread.

~~~
swolchok
I guess you're not a Linux user? See under "Permissions" at
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions#Traditi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions#Traditional_Unix_permissions)
.

~~~
pkrumins
Oh sorry. "executable" not "excluded". I misread.

Sure, gonna fix them right now.

Update: done.

------
jsean
Great job! Guess I've got to find a way to hide my productivity decline now...

------
fridrik
This is awesome! Currently, though, it allows you to browse a listing of
headlines, but that's a great place the start.

One feature that would make this tremendously more usful is just adding
integration to the Python 'webbrowser' module to open the currently selected
entry in the user's default browser. That might even be the only feature this
needs :)

I'll be watching this!

~~~
pkrumins
Hi, thanks for the idea. I added this idea to TODO. :)

------
colbyolson
It's neat, but it only displays the top stories and there's no way to really
read the stories? I think it's nifty, but not necessarily useful.

~~~
pkrumins
Try cycling the display modes with 'm'. There is a mode that displays the
URLs. I usually just copy/paste it. I can't open them in a browser because I
run this program on another computer via a ssh session, therefore I have not
yet implemented this feature.

Sometimes the URLs are too long, though. Then I have to navigate to hacker
news. The same if I want to comment.

~~~
jseifer
On OS X at least, you could shell out to the open command and pass in the url.

~~~
pkrumins
I am going to try to add it right now. :)

~~~
pkrumins
This is not going that fast. I have postponed it for a while.

------
rbanffy
Won't we all hitting HN's home every couple seconds cause a server meltdown?

~~~
pkrumins
Nope. The front page is 90-seconds cached for the not-logged-in people. And by
default the program queries the site once every 3 minutes.

------
Aegean
Sounds crazy. Very hacker-like.

